# Latest update on Peter, (Humber-Traveller) 27th August 2009



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello all,

Today, I had the pleasure again, of visiting Peter & Chris in their lovely home near Cleethorpes.

I am pleased to say that Peter appeared to be in good spirits despite the circumstances that he finds himself presented with. I am always amazed at how positive he is , and is certainly an inspiration to us all.

He looks forward to the opportunity to get out to the sea front, and go for a pub meal with Chris and their friends.

On the pain management aspect, I asked him how that was going, on a daily basis. He said that he has good days, and bad days, and today was a "6 out of 10" day.

Before I left, LeoK (Leo & Penny), were on their way, and are with Peter & Chris now.

Best regards to all,

Jock.

P.S. Please could a kindly Mod sticky for a reasonable period? Thanks, 
Jock.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done Jock as we love to hear how he is getting on.
Really pleased he is up and about and out with his friends 
:wink:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update Jock.

My best wishes are winging their way as I type :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Jock. I think about him and Chris often, and wonder how they're getting on.

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That's good to hear Jock, thanks.

Have stickyed as requested, but can't spell "stickyed"??? 8O  

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep in there all the best Peter and Chris.

Zeb is it "stickied" :wink: 


Dave p


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Holiday*

Greetings,

We hope you got home OK Jock and thank you again for visiting us, it was really good to see you.

Thank you everyone (I can't go through all your names now, but you are all there for us all) for your kind thoughts and comments.

Both Chris and I have had a wonderful day, especially for myself, it feels so good to enjoy a good day. We had to go out and taste the delights of the Grosvenor Pub once more, a lovely meal and we even got a free desert this time as well!!

:happy1:

I was saying to Leo and Penny that I have enjoyed today immensley on the first day of their holiday, my sister has been down doing some gardening and with Leo and Penny visiting us again with the Chausson it has been a like a holiday for us too. :happy8: :happy8:

It is good to see that the Chausson is being well looked after in its second ownership and a great deal has been done to improve and personalise it.

We will miss not being at the Global and other events this year but I am sure that we will know of what has happened and how everybody are enjoyinhg themsleves.

Leo brought along a copy of the Fireworks display they attended in 2007 and it was wonderful to watch and would imagine that it was similar to the recent one many of you attended.

Thank you again for all your support and enjoy your travels with your mhf friends. :wave: :wave:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice to hear from you again Peter


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Keep waving Peter, so glad your being positive.
Hope our collective thoughts & wishes are helping things


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Peter you sound really cheerful and happy tonight I bet you have had a great time with your visitors and have been having a real good life --thats the best medicine isnt it.
Well done I bet you will sleep well tonight :wav:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Great to hear from you Peter - thanks for letting us know, we are all thinking of you and hope you have more 10/10 days than 5/10 days.

Best wishes,

Dave and Lesley


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Peter

Lovely (as always) to see you on here, and to hear first hand how you're doing.

Gerald


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Peter,

Your story and your good cheer in face of all is an inspiration. I wish we could do something to help but you have a lot of positive thoughts, prayers and energy headed towards yourself and Mavis. 

IH :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Jock and Rita for keeping us informed. Best wishes to Peter. We do miss him.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Keep up the good work peter, Thinking of you all the time.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Yep. Loads of good wishes Peter.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Hi*

Greetings,

Thank for all your posts folks, just got used to this thanks icon onscreen, its nice to know you are all there for all of us with our problems.

It was good to see so much money rasied at the Global Rally from various events including the whisky bottle that Mavis (locovan) organised, it goes onto a good sum towards this years mhf choice charity, and who even knew that some of us would be dependant on such a charity oursleves.

We have had a good day today, been out shopping then to see some friends and round it off with a nice evening watching the TV.

Looking at events later this year, I see Shane is organising a rally up at the Cherry Valley Camp site for New Year, well, I can't promise this but I will make every attempt to attend for a short while to meet you all as we live only a short distance frome there!

Keep the home fires burning and enjoy your mhf events, as I can see from many of your posts many more are enjoying the comradeships of the fellow group members.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Peter

Thanks for posting. Good to hear you've had a nice day. May there be many, many more of them!

Gerald


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Good to see you on here Peter.

Its great to see your waving hand.

Hope you are not in to much discomfort.

Love to Chris.xxx 
:wave: :wave: to you


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Still battling along with you Peter.
I will need you to hold my hand soon the Chemo bit is scaring me and it starts after 22nd of Sept.
But I can have a holiday first so what better campers to share that with than the MHF at Shepton and Warren Farm Im looking forward to a lot of laughing and a lot of drinking :wink: (and a lot of sleeping as I will get worn out)
So glad you had a great day and shopping as well--thats great.
We raised a great sum with the Whisky thanks to those that helped us do that. :lol: 
carry on smiling and keep in touch :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is great see see Mavis and Peter both posting on the same forum, I always look at once when these threads appear - they are an example to the rest of us who may complain about the odd symptom we may have!

I will be looking forward even more to Shepton now that I know Mavis will be there - we will be delighted to share some refreshment with you (if you let us know what you like......).

It would be great to be able to meet up with peter at the New Year celbs but sadly Lesley has to work over that period (NHS Direct never sleeps......), so we will have to give that one a miss.

Keep up the good work both of you - we are all rooting for you.

Dave and Lesley


----------

